# Manzanillo Info Please



## taiguy (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi just wondering if anyone knows how much it'll cost in US dollars for a taxi ride from the airport to Las Hadas Hotel? Alos, are they're any other options available besides a taxi? Thank you!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

It's about 550 pesos and unless Las Hadas can come and get you .... a taxi is it. No buses

Right now 550 = 36.6791


----------



## taiguy (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks sparks for answering my question so quickly! I'm wonsering if you know what zone its at? if memory serves me correctly I think the hotel is located in zone 2? Thanks again....


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sparks said:


> It's about 550 pesos and unless Las Hadas can come and get you .... a taxi is it. No buses
> 
> Right now 550 = 36.6791


DiscoveryMundo claims they will shuttle people for $133 pesos. The price seems to be independent of the number of people, but that is contrary to typical shuttle services.

Airport Shuttle to Las Hadas | Manzanillo Transfers


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

sparks said:


> It's about 550 pesos and unless Las Hadas can come and get you .... a taxi is it. No buses
> 
> Right now 550 = 36.6791


For Canadian travellers the exchange rate is about $12 MXN to CAD$1, so 550 pesos will be about CDN $46 (or a little more if the exchange rate is lower).


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Salagua is Zone two, $515 and where the peninsula is
------------------------------
As of Jan. 9th. Manzanillo

Zone 1: $440

Zone 2: $515

Collective: $225 (Shared, Max 4)

Special 1: $780

Special 2: $900


----------

